# Nice Headphones by noisehush



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey guys I wanted to share this headphones I got off Ebay. I have the ibeats but one ear bud broke so I wanted to find a cheaper alternative. And after hours of online searching I came across this nice headphones. I was very surprised that when I put them on they were actually louder than the beats headphones and the sound was almost exactly the same.
Here are some pictures of them.

The NX80




















































































Took the seller about a week and a half for the earbuds to get here. But the packaging was nice and seal.

The headphones have an inline Mic and one button that works great and with headset Droid app. Is perfect.
Again I actually like the sound better on this headphones then my beats.
I'm in no way shape or form associated with noisehush.
Just wanted to share. And feel free to ask any questions.

Some of the features about them.
Jack is gold plated 3.5mm
Rated power 2mw-10mw
Frequency range 20Hz-20kHz
Cable length 3.9 feet
Impedance 16 ohms
sensitivity 96dB/1mW
Driver unit 8mm
The cable is tangle free. Made of some kind of rubber. Feels kinda sticky to the skin. But I'm very happy with them overall.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

how much??


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of canal earphones..but they look Nice. If you like red lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> I'm not a big fan of canal earphones..but they look Nice. If you like red lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


They have other colors in them

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I might look into buying one. Looks awesome

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> I might look into buying one. Looks awesome
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I was very surprise at the quality of the headphones even the box is really nice. I know I'm buying another pair from them if I break these. I'll Probably do a different color next time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kites_in_trees (Jul 13, 2011)

What kind of music do you listen to? Just curious if they're a good match for me too.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

kites_in_trees said:


> What kind of music do you listen to? Just curious if they're a good match for me too.


I listen to everything. I have some country, rap, hip hop, Christian music, classic rock, alternative rock I mean everything. If it sounds good I'm jamming to it. Like pumped up kicks, starships, somebody that I used to know. I have a wide range of music and everything sounded great while I was cutting the grass today

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Quantim0 (Sep 24, 2011)

Klipsche Image S4 are the best ear buds i have used. Great for rock, punk, acoustic, decent for bass heavy music. $80


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

nativi said:


> The retail price on their site is 70 but on Ebay I got it for 17.
> 
> They have other colors in them
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sounds like they might me knock-offs at that price then. Don't get me wrong, nothing wrong with that as long as they sound good. I know a guy that sells the Beats by Dre knock-offs and they also sound and look excellent.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

hacku said:


> Sounds like they might me knock-offs at that price then. Don't get me wrong, nothing wrong with that as long as they sound good. I know a guy that sells the Beats by Dre knock-offs and they also sound and look excellent.


From everything I read and other Sellers on Amazon they are the real thing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Quantim0 said:


> Klipsche Image S4 are the best ear buds i have used. Great for rock, punk, acoustic, decent for bass heavy music. $80


I saw those but they had too many bad reviews from Android users. I'm really liking this noisehush though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bridaddy69 (Jun 7, 2011)

I just got 2 pair from Amazon. I think my shure e2c's have about had it. Thanks.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

bridaddy69 said:


> I just got 2 pair from Amazon. I think my shure e2c's have about had it. Thanks.


Glad I could help. Which colors did you get?


----------



## bridaddy69 (Jun 7, 2011)

Blue and black


----------



## sparta31 (Jun 6, 2011)

What was the sellers name? Thinking about picking some up


----------



## sparta31 (Jun 6, 2011)

Just placed an order on Amazon!!


----------



## smoothcrm7 (Sep 20, 2011)

sparta31 said:


> What was the sellers name? Thinking about picking some up


Just a heads up if you go to amazon.com you can find them there for $11.25 new. Seem like a pretty good deal let me know how audio quality is compared to other in ear head phones. I used to have the beats Solo HD and I currently have an older generation of the Bose quiet comfort but I could use a good pair of in ear headphones.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005QAV6FC/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=wireless&psc=1


----------



## sparta31 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah I saw those also. But its only 3 dollar difference, and the blue and black ones are 16.48 with free shipping. I'll keep you updated on them when they arrive.



smoothcrm7 said:


> Just a heads up if you go to amazon.com you can find them there for $11.25 new. Seem like a pretty good deal let me know how audio quality is compared to other in ear head phones. I used to have the beats Solo HD and I currently have an older generation of the Bose quiet comfort but I could use a good pair of in ear headphones.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...=wireless&psc=1


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

I placed an order on Amazon also so I too will let you know how they are. My mom has iBeats from her Rezound so I will compare the two. I also have a pair of very high quality AudioTechnica over the ear headphones so I can compare those too. The AudioTechnicas are slightly better than the iBeats so I'll do a small write up of them compared to them all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sparta31 (Jun 6, 2011)

holysnikey said:


> I placed an order on Amazon also so I too will let you know how they are. My mom has iBeats from her Rezound so I will compare the two. I also have a pair of very high quality AudioTechnica over the ear headphones so I can compare those too. The AudioTechnicas are slightly better than the iBeats so I'll do a small write up of them compared to them all.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That would be awesome!


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

I'll also compare them to the included headphones/headset with the Galaxy Nexus. I will also test with Beats/DSP Control on and off.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

The only thing I wish this headphones had is one of the shirt clip things.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

Well I got them in the mail today. I gotta say I was extremely skeptical when I first read this thread and just figured hey some people aren't audiophiles and just don't have an ear to tell the difference. So I tested them against the Galaxy Nexus headset and the iBeats headset. Honestly these beat all 3 of them in every department. First of they look very sleek and stylish. It has a very odd flat cord as mentioned by the OP that is literally the size of a piece of linguini. I haven't tested them against my AudioTechnica headphones yet but I am already satisfied. I played 3 different styles of music: Hip-hop, Acoustical Rock and Techno. The Galaxy Nexus headphones are very flat and bland I must say and honestly sound like you put a set of nice headphones down on a table and are listening that way. They do not feel very comfortable and block out virtually 0 noise. The NX80's beat these out with ease. Next comes the iBeats by Monster. They are quite comfortable and block out almost all background noise. The highs get drowned out very easily by the thumping and overly present bass/lows as well as the extremely low end mids. This ends up presenting an almost fuzzy sound to my ears. They are much clearer than the Galaxy Nexus but still have a fuzzy/muffled sound due to the extreme bass. Anything besides Hip-hop doesn't sound all that well on these unless its something acoustic with 0 bass. Surprisingly the NX80's beat out the iBeats in my eyes. They have a very rounded sound with very crisp and present highs, perfectly balanced mids and thumping, yet crystal clear bass. These have honestly blown me completely away. I will compare them to my very high end Over-Ear AudioTechnica's later and write on that too.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah I tested them against my ibeats. And I was very surprise too. They should really good. And the tangle free cord actually works. The only thing is the shirt clip. I wish it had one. But they are great headphones, specially for the price.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

You can probably snag one off another set or buy one because I had one on my BB headset and it slide on and off.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Moose (Jun 7, 2011)

Just picked up a pair on amazon after coming across this thread. Tried out the free 1 month trial of prime so I got free 2 day shipping. Kinda skeptical after reading some pretty bad reviews on amazon but for 16 bucks its worth a shot. Will find out on Tuesday.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SimsDelt (Jun 24, 2011)

Got mine yesterday. For $17 I can't he happier. They sound so much better than any of my other headphones . Glad I took the risk and got a winner out of it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sparta31 (Jun 6, 2011)

holysnikey said:


> Well I got them in the mail today. I gotta say I was extremely skeptical when I first read this thread and just figured hey some people aren't audiophiles and just don't have an ear to tell the difference. So I tested them against the Galaxy Nexus headset and the iBeats headset. Honestly these beat all 3 of them in every department. First of they look very sleek and stylish. It has a very odd flat cord as mentioned by the OP that is literally the size of a piece of linguini. I haven't tested them against my AudioTechnica headphones yet but I am already satisfied. I played 3 different styles of music: Hip-hop, Acoustical Rock and Techno. The Galaxy Nexus headphones are very flat and bland I must say and honestly sound like you put a set of nice headphones down on a table and are listening that way. They do not feel very comfortable and block out virtually 0 noise. The NX80's beat these out with ease. Next comes the iBeats by Monster. They are quite comfortable and block out almost all background noise. The highs get drowned out very easily by the thumping and overly present bass/lows as well as the extremely low end mids. This ends up presenting an almost fuzzy sound to my ears. They are much clearer than the Galaxy Nexus but still have a fuzzy/muffled sound due to the extreme bass. Anything besides Hip-hop doesn't sound all that well on these unless its something acoustic with 0 bass. Surprisingly the NX80's beat out the iBeats in my eyes. They have a very rounded sound with very crisp and present highs, perfectly balanced mids and thumping, yet crystal clear bass. These have honestly blown me completely away. I will compare them to my very high end Over-Ear AudioTechnica's later and write on that too.


Thanks for the review! I am waiting on mine to get delivered. When did you order and did you do standard shipping?


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

I ordered the 4th they shipped the 5th and got them the 7th all with standard shipping. I'm in CT btw. I was also very skeptical too but trust me they sound amazing especially for the price. The only thing I'm skeptical of now is build quality and how long they'll last.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

I think the build quality is good. I been looking at the ear bud and it looks well put together. Definitely the best headphones fit the price and the sound still amazes me. Specially with County music and alternative rock it sounds great. But does very well with hip hop and rap.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sparta31 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hope mine get here today ordered them this last Monday. Standard shipping.


----------



## bridaddy69 (Jun 7, 2011)

Mine just arrived, crankin some foo fighters right now. I gotta say I'm really impressed with the sound for how inexpensive they are.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Glad some of you got them and are enjoying them. I'm about to jam my self.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

So did anyone get a different color then the ones i got that can post some pics. Just want to see some good pictures of them.


----------



## Moose (Jun 7, 2011)

Just got mine today. Sound is OK for 16 dollar earphones. Not great. I've been messing with dsp manager and comparing them to the stock Samsung headphones I got with my Galaxy Nexus and these have a slight tin can effect. They fit in my ear way better than the Samsung ones though so looks like I'll be keeping these. Starting to get used to the sound now so all in all not to shabby for 16 bucks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

